

Facebook launches new Groups feature - mgrouchy
http://www.facebook.com/groups/

======
bps4484
From what I can tell, there are no privacy settings, and you can be added to a
group without your permission. My friend just did a test where he created a
group, added me, and it showed up in my feed to others without any
confirmation from me adding myself to the group. To any readers here:

1\. Is it correct that this is the default setup?

2\. Is there any way to change these settings? I don't see any, but I may not
be a power user of facebook's security settings.

3\. If the answers to 1 and 2 are yes and no, respectively, are people as
appalled by this as I am? As an example, right now someone could make a group
called "Americans for Anal Fingerings", add me to it, and now it shows up in
my grandfather's feed. I have done a lot of work to keep from my grandfather
that I like anal fingerings, and now all that work is all down the drain!

------
mrduncan
I'm curious how the frid.ge folks feel about this one. Seems very close to
what they are doing.

~~~
jmathai
Our startup aimed at college students is basically shot in the head by this
:). Yesterday we even talked about how we could pivot and every one of those
options is dead in the water. It's back to the (nearly blank) drawing board.

~~~
mbyrne
what are you guys up to? I am doing something in this space but I think there
are still tons of ways to create value.

~~~
jmathai
Check out <http://thescholarapp.com>. Feel free to email me at
jaisen@jmathai.com if you want to chat.

